

Dilbert: "I was wondering if our new service is Web 2.0 or Web 1.0" - nickb
http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2007090116399.jpg

======
mpfefferle
It's funny how easy it is to derail a meeting like this. Another good one is
to compare yourself to the competition. It's guaranteed to waste time as
everyone pulls up the same old arguments on why your better.

